# An issue arising with Tommy



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Idk why. But tommy has settled into a bully stage... Maybe hes reached tht "teenager" stage where he's just moody and picky. But he nips at me gabi and the cage now. He'll spread his wings dip his head and hang his beak open. I don't understand why. :/ any ideas?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

He also is more vocal now. And he's still sweet to gabi most of the time. Like right now he's got his head on her chest. It seems when she's in his way **** flip out tho


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is what he's doing now. And he's making a sweet little chirp


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Aww it looks like he is flirting with her in the picture


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yea. I hope he chills out. But any idea why he's so nit picky?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

It sounds like he is hormonal sorry forgot to add that in , You can try long night treatments and see if it helps


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey maybe that will help gabi!  thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely hormonal...he's trying to attract her by acting macho.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So I'm assuming he has hit that "young adult" stage?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

abaldwin40 said:


> This is what he's doing now. And he's making a sweet little chirp


What an adorable picture!

Yup, it definitely sounds like he's in the "bratty teenager stage" that young males tend to go through.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yea he nips now


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I also think he is getting hormonal. My sweet Tony surprised me big time when he became a "big boy", LOL. He was terrible. Long nights should do the trick, it helped Tony.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes I've done it three nights in a row now and he actually wants to be on my shoulder now. Lol he does tremble though if he's on my finger for some reason


----------



## Stevolteon (Aug 31, 2013)

abaldwin40 said:


> Yes I've done it three nights in a row now and he actually wants to be on my shoulder now. Lol he does tremble though if he's on my finger for some reason


Shoulder can be a little risky. At first we let Nigel go to our shoulders as much as he liked, but when he hit his hormonal stage he wouldn't step up from a shoulder and would automatically attack any hand that came near.

We corrected this behaviour by keeping him on the hands only for a while. If he started climbing the arm we simply placed the other hand in front so he'd step up instead. After about a week we let him go on our shoulders but only if we placed him there directly, and now he'll leave happily when prompted.

I should point out, we also had him on longer nights as Eduardo mentioned, and we removed any potential nesting material/locations which also helped defuse his hormonal behaviour.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay. I don't have any of those materials. But I will keep him off my shoulders. I did read that tiels feel dominance when they are on someone's shoulders


----------

